# Best working horse



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yay! Finally my kind of contest!!!

Okay, this is me and Lone Pine Josh, registered ASH, in the working class at Yass Show. We got second. This is in the middle of a rollback.

I'll have to find another one to enter later :]


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot the picture, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ I know, me too LOL.

Anyway, here are mine.

Denny 15 year old QH. His first time draggin calves.









And draggin calves on Dobe, my 7 year old BLM Mustang. Kindof an odd pic. We were just starting to face up so I was asking him for a forehand turn.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

I only have a couple...

First one... Mark & Mexico pushing steer for team penning practice.









Mark on Mexico teaching penning practice to Tony, Dan & Jen riding Colt, Duke, & Lucky


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, contest is closed. 
I totally forgot about prizes so for the winner i'll make a photomanipulation.
Considering there are 4 entries i wont make a poll, however if you would still like some input pm me.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok
first: smrobs- Dobe
second: smrobs- denny
thrid: wild spot- Lone Pine Josh
forth: rangergirl- mexico


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats guys.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, you too.  At least we know we have "working" horses. LOL.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The best kind :]


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Belle and me...........


----------

